# Mädels aus berlin hier ???



## kitty112003 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo wie der titel schon  sagt wollt ich mal fragen ob sich hier auch mädels aus berlin rumtreiben

ich bin neu hier im forum und auch beim mountainbiken (bin zwar immer gefahren aber ehr um von a nach b zukommen)

nun soll es etwas aktiver werden also wer hat bock mal mit nem newbie durch den grunewald zu fahren


----------



## Misandra (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Bist du auf der Suche nach einer reinen Maedelsgruppe? Ich bin eigentlich immer mit meinem Freund gemeinsam im Grunewald unterwegs. Wir fahren meist mit einem weiteren Paerchen zusammen.

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du da gern mitkommen.

Ansonsten, gib einfach mal Bescheid, wann du so faehrst und ich schau ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitty112003 (16. Juni 2010)

suche nicht nach na reinen mädelsgruppe, nur etwas weiblichen anschluss
wie sieht euer trainingszustand so aus wie lang & weit fahrt ihr so
bin zeitlich momentan sehr flexibel

danke schonmal für das angebot


----------



## klein_76 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

schön, dass sich hier auch Mädels aus Berlin "finden"!

Mein Schatz fährt erst seit kurzem MTB! 
...ist demnach auch noch nicht soo sicher!

Zur Zeit fahren wir auch nur alleine durch den Grunewald. 
Demnach hätten wir durchaus auch lust auf "Pärchenkontakt"!


----------



## Misandra (21. Juni 2010)

Wir wollen heute noch ´ne kurze Runde im Grunewald drehen. Hat jemand spontan Zeit und Lust?


----------



## klein_76 (21. Juni 2010)

Mist,... heute klappt leider nicht! ...und das wo das Wetter so schön ist! Aber es soll ja die Woche noch schöner werden!
Villeicht klappte es ja ein anderen Tag!
Wir kommen aus Steglitz und brauchen nicht lange in den G-Forrest! ;-)


----------



## kitty112003 (21. Juni 2010)

steglitz ist cool, (wohn auch dort)


----------



## kitty112003 (22. Juni 2010)

hat jemand donnerstag vormittag zeit????


----------



## Misandra (23. Juni 2010)

Ich muß leider arbeiten, aber irgendwann klappt´s schon noch.


----------



## klein_76 (23. Juni 2010)

Vormittags wirds leider auch nichts! - arbeiten!


----------



## mtbmadness86 (28. Juni 2010)

Hey, meine Freundin und ich hätten auch Interesse. Wer möchte, kann mir ja mal eine PN mit Kontaktdaten (ICQ oder ähnliches) schicken, dann kann man sich mal absprechen. Wir sind beide noch Neulinge. Ich fahre etwa 50km mit 23 Durchschnitt und meine Freundin ~30km mit 21km/h Schnitt. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitty112003 (18. Juli 2010)

wer in den nächsten tagen zeit hat kann sich ja einfach mal melden


----------

